# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  yj winshield hinges

## sptrmike

just wanted to give a heads up if anybody is thinking about using smitty built windshield hinges, very poorly made ,do not fit properly, and hardware gets in the way of door hinges. i have to use these for a week until my used oem ones get here because my rig is my dd, so returning them is not an option. ouch $60.00 hard earned dollars down the drain.

----------


## Mach2NH

Been working good for 8 yrs.   I did need to swap out to a button head allen bolt so i could get the door off.

----------

